# Full face helmets for rounder heads



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a problem probably shared by a lot of people like me. By people like me, I mean people with more round than oval shaped heads. Asians generally fall into the former category. Unlike most other forms of protective gear and padding where you can live with or without eg shin pads etc, helmets are a must have. However, if a helmet is uncomfortable, tight on the sides of the head, they can cause such inconveniences like getting a headache in the middle of a dh run cause the sides of your head is getting pinched(happened to me last week).
So hopefully, the posters here on mtbr can post on here which helmets are suitable for rounder heads. I've scoured the 'net for info and generally helmets made for the Japanese market are rounder inside, but then again, Japanese helmet companies don't really make fullface mtb helmets for the world market.
So if anybody out there has a rounder head and have a helmet that fits well, please let the rest of us round headed folk know.
My first find that has a rounder head profile supposedly are the Kali line up of helmets from what I've gathered on the internet(yeah, my research is basically limited to the internet as we speak because of geographical difficulties). Anybody has any experience with the Kali Durgana? Would like to have some first hand info before I order one online.
Thanks for reading this long rant and hopefully something would come together to help forum members who don't have direct access to a bike shop to physically try on helmets before buying.
Cheers.


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

I presume due to the trouble I've had with previous helmets I have a rounder head. With lots of helmets I've tried on they've had a space at the top.

Best fitting one so far without this space at the top is THE helmets.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Most helmets with a "floating" liner should fit. THE, 661 Evolution, OGK...


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Ha, Ha, You round eye have round head too.........


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

double post


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've tried on a THE helmet that was a size too large, they're really comfy, would love one, but a bit out of my budget right now.
Anybody ever tried one of the Kali lids?


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

My girl just got a Kali Durgana. its super comfy and light. the padding seems to be adjustable. she has a tiny head so i can't try the thing on so can't give any first hand ride info. I have tried on several of their lids in shops though... the durgana, the avatar, and one of their DOT lids. they all fit super well and were light as anything. I would definately recommend looking into them, they seem like a solid product with good weights... they are doin something new, + they are local to me so thats cool.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dalis12 said:


> My girl just got a Kali Durgana. its super comfy and light. the padding seems to be adjustable. she has a tiny head so i can't try the thing on so can't give any first hand ride info. I have tried on several of their lids in shops though... the durgana, the avatar, and one of their DOT lids. they all fit super well and were light as anything. I would definately recommend looking into them, they seem like a solid product with good weights... they are doin something new, + they are local to me so thats cool.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Dalis12, thanks for the info.
> How big is your head? More round or oval? What size did you try on?
> ...


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

I wear a 7 1/2 baseball hat, which is 59.6cm. I tried on there mediums which fit me really well. their sizes run big. my girl fit well in a Fox Rampage medium and the cm's were the same but the Kali medium was too big. 

I currently run a Rockgardn Blacklite. I definitely have a a more round head.

I have tried on a couple 661's but not the evo and haven't tried any THE stuff so can't speak to direct comparisons.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

troylee Air or the SE models.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a XL THE for sale. Its been worn maybe 2-3 times and looks and smells new. The pads are removable and were all washed. Id sell it to you for cheap if in the US lower 48. PM me. I also have a L CARBON THE that was worn about 3 minutes for sale.


----------



## wreckinsridin (Mar 16, 2006)

I would recomend anything troylee makes. especially the air. I have years fitting helmets at the shop and for people with round heads the troy lee brand is most likely the best fit. Bad news is they are expensive, good news is they are really nice and worth it. for those of you with an egg head (like Me) The KALI helmets are great. I just got the AVATAR and it is amazing. Light as hell, super comfortable, and SAFE! Kali is making exteamly nice stuff thats super light and not super expensive.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I have more of an oval head and I wear a Giro Remedy. Most people say that of all the helmets the Remedy makes your head look a little rounder and larger so that being said if you acctually have a larger and rounder head then I think you should look into them. I love mine and it is VERY comfortable.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Spdu4ia said:


> I have more of an oval head and I wear a Giro Remedy. Most people say that of all the helmets the Remedy makes your head look a little rounder and larger so that being said if you acctually have a larger and rounder head then I think you should look into them. I love mine and it is VERY comfortable.


I have a big round melon and I ride the Remedy carbon. Not too bad of a fit, but I'd recommend you stuff your head in one before throwing down coin.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a more oval head shape. I run a Fox Rampage and it fits pretty well. My wife has a Giro Remedy. It definitely has a rounder shape, not the right fit for my head, but maybe yours.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Um, I have a really round head (my sister calls me a basketball head with hair) and I have had great luck with the Giro Remedy.


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a huge, round head (size 7 7/8 to 8"!) and my Giro Remedy in size large fits me like a glove...


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking into getting a THE composite. I've tried on a Giro Remedy a few years ago, can't remember if it fit well. Anyways, I'm 1000's of km away from a store that'll have Giro helmets. 
Recently I tried on a couple THE and TLD, they were too big for me, but felt super comfortable.
Anybody with round heads having luck with THE helmets?
Cheers


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

When I tried the remedy I ended up with a huge air pocket at the top. Just a FYI.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

1+1, my head has the shape as yours, and it was a pain to find you that fitted.

I tried a THE, my first choice, and not way that thing would ever fit me well. I also tried a Fox something, and it was the same.

I'm now using a Giro Remedy, and it fits perfect. It might not look the prettiest, because of it's rounded shape, instead of the more aggressive straight lines of the THE helmet, but that's why it actually fits in my head.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

1+1 said:


> I'm looking into getting a THE composite. I've tried on a Giro Remedy a few years ago, can't remember if it fit well. Anyways, I'm 1000's of km away from a store that'll have Giro helmets.
> Recently I tried on a couple THE and TLD, they were too big for me, but felt super comfortable.
> Anybody with round heads having luck with THE helmets?
> Cheers


I still have a L and XL THE for sale. PM me.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

My skull protrudes a bit outwards at the top my my head above my ears. It's a common East Asian head shape. I usually find helmets pressing down on these 2 points on the sides of my head more than any other problem. If only there's a shop nearby I can go for a fit....

Btw, thanks for the THE offer, kntr, but I'm an M and on top of that I'm nowhere near the lower 48.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

After quite a bit of research, I think I'll share some of my research with you guys. I've got this shoulder injury(not from riding) and I've been off the bike and been on the internet a lot looking this up among other things. Anyways, here's a list of the helmets I'll heavily consider based on price point, weight, safety ratings, coolness factor etc.

1. Kali Durgana($135)-New company, guy who owns it used to be an engineer at a company which makes military jets and stuff. Nice design, super light, their own way of fusing the liner with the outer shell. 
2. THE Composite($150-$200)-I've held a couple THE helmets and tried them on. They ooze quality, like the Patagonia of helmets. Feels really nice. Only downside I've seen first hand is the liner is a bit weak, a friend tore his liner in 2 spots in pretty big wipeout. That's last year's model though, the liner this year looks different, could be stronger. 
3. Rockgardn Pearl($101-$139)-Simple design, one color(pearl white, of course). Really decent price. Will make you feel like a stormtrooper going after ewoks on your favorite trails.
4. TLD(($200-?)-If you're into graphics on your helmet, pretty much nothing beats TLD out there. The finish is amazing and the comfort level is something you'll expect from something in this price range. But if you're crash prone like me or ride in trees with low overhanging branches or have a tendency to land or scrape against rocks and other obstacles, it's going to be whole different level of heartache as well. I'll probably ducttape mine heavily for fear of scratching it if I ever own one.
5. 661 Evolution($79-$150)-Good reviews all around. Great features and weight for the price. Buckle-in chin strap, if you're into that. Crash replacement warranty. Lots of safety ratings. 
6. Giro Remedy($130)-Zombie graphics. 'Nuff said. Plus a bunch of you guys recommended it. 

This pretty much narrows it down.
I'm leaning strongly towards the Remedy(with zombie graphics) and THE composite ONE, which I can get for $20 more than the Remedy with a price match from the online shop I deal with. I've tried on the THE helmet, which was a size too big, but I was impressed.
This is the first time I've put this much thought and effort into getting a helmet, but I realize how important it is. I mean, I'll buy new tires in a heartbeat if I feel the ones I'm on is not predictable in the slightest way, which is why I got 15 tires for my bike, but that's another story. I've also landed on my head quite a few times cause I'm a hack, so my helmet has definitely seen better days. 
Hopefully, the search would be over soon and I'll get a lid that fits, is comfortable and makes me ride like Berrecloth. I'll trade the last one for only the first two prerequisites though if it got good graphics.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

have you looked into the rockgardn pearl? i love mine. its super light, has a fiberglass shell and can be had for like 130 or so. plus i love the fact it lacks the technocolor puke graphics that so many helmets have these days.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

bigEhit said:


> have you looked into the rockgardn pearl? i love mine. its super light, has a fiberglass shell and can be had for like 130 or so. plus i love the fact it lacks the technocolor puke graphics that so many helmets have these days.


I've looked into the Pearl, nice helmet. I actually wrote rockgardn asking them if the Pearl would be suitable for rounder heads and I've yet to hear back from them
I can get it for $101 online, which make s this a very affordable helmet, and it's simple and not garish. Only thing is because of how smooth it is, do goggle straps stay put or does it move around?
Cheers.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Any word on which you chose, or any you tried on, and how they fit? I have a rounder head, and the Kali Avatar I just received doesn't fit. Was hopin it did. Great deals on those right now. And yes, I'm aware of how old the thread is.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Heretic Skeptic said:


> Any word on which you chose, or any you tried on, and how they fit? I have a rounder head, and the Kali Avatar I just received doesn't fit. Was hopin it did. Great deals on those right now. And yes, I'm aware of how old the thread is.


In the end I end up with a POC, the cheaper ff one, not the fancy expensive one. I find it for me at least the best compromise.


----------

